# dislocated shoulder???



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Haven't been here in a while. Haven't been breeding because we moved, so not much to talk about. 

Anyways, one of my favorite frogs, a female Surinam Cobalt named Tiki seems to be injured. Last weekend, I cut out a LOT of overgrown plants from her tank and added new moss. At first she was mad and tried to find a way out of her tank, but since then, she's been acting normal....until today. When I fed this morning, I noticed what looked like a bump under her chin...upon closer inspection, I realized it was her shoulder! It is pushed forward, making her arm stay flat against her body and she can only bend it at the elbow. I have no idea how this could have happened. She is only in a 10 gallon, so it's not like she could have fallen very far. She is using the arm, but she falls forward when she jumps too far because she can't put her arm out. She did eat though, just as much as she always does....of course if this just happened, I suppose it could get worse. Is there anything I can do for her? She is 7 years old, one of my first frogs, and has always been my favorite. I don't want her to suffer, but I'd be so sad to have to euthanize her. Has anyone had an injured frog like this before? Is there much hope for her or should I just put her out of her misery? Right now she doesn't really seem to be in misery...but it's hard to tell with a frog.

Becky


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I recently posted a pic of my Patricia with a broken back leg and was worried as you are that it would not make it. These little frogs are very resilant and bounce back from the worst of injuries. When I look at mine now, you can hardly tell it has a broken leg. It keeps it tucked up just like the good leg. I have a hard time telling which frog has the bad leg. So don't worry, chances are she will be fine. Just handicapped.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

False alarm I guess, but thanks for the reply! I posted this before I went to bed this morning (I work third shift) and when I woke up, her leg was in a normal possition again. I'm SO relieved. 

Here's a pic of her


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Like I said, they bounce!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Any updates on this frog? I have an azureus with the same signs. He is in a qt tank now so I can observe him closer and monitor his eating.


----------

